# Bubble Echo



## CBC (May 8, 2009)

I have been asked how to code for a bubble echo alone. Complete echo has been done by another physician. Now another physician needs bubble echo only?


----------



## jerseygirl66 (May 8, 2009)

Bubble studies are almost always a limited study (93308) which sounds like your scenario given that the patient just had a full echo.  You can also bill for the supply of the saline J7050. Infusion of the saline is inclusive.


----------

